# Rate my stylemaxxing



## FatmanO (Feb 11, 2019)

Ok, so I decided to improve in other areas such as not face, so I hopefully choose this nice combo. I certainly like it. I call this combo the ''Inner Animal''

Definitly better than me wearing hoodies to hide my belly fat imo 

 

The shirt is also graphic tee (touchable material, not printed picture but its fabric as picture) 

I also like adidas maxxing: 


I bought a few more shirts and calvin klein shirt. Can post that too

Thats what I got from london

@Sizzurp


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Feb 11, 2019)

cope


----------



## badromance (Feb 11, 2019)

why would you buy clothes now ?


----------



## bolgin (Feb 11, 2019)

caged so hard at first outfit


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 11, 2019)

Yeah its deffo a improvement on what you where wearing before, Lets see the CK stuff i own a few of those. dont wear them anymore tho, nots not my style that was me last year.


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 11, 2019)

Looks too tryhard why go out with that in the winter lmao


----------



## androidcel (Feb 11, 2019)

you almost mog @Arceus300


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 11, 2019)

bolgin said:


> caged so hard at first outfit


Whatcya mean its good outfit dood


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 11, 2019)

What calvin klein shirts did you buy?


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 11, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> Looks too tryhard why go out with that in the winter lmao


Good for summer tho


TurboAutist45 said:


> What calvin klein shirts did you buy?


Just one, I have a few from before so Its just a black one with Calvin Klein black written on it. ill take a pic


androidcel said:


> you almost mog @Arceus300


So close but yet so far


badromance said:


> why would you buy clothes now ?


Why not, being on london + its on sale + its not available in balkans. They had a huge clearance


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 11, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> What calvin klein shirts did you buy?


CK is okay, some people just buy only brands thinking that is style, freeking funny as shit, they look like dickheads, I used to be like this years ago. i was such a prick...


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 11, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> CK is okay, some people just buy only brands thinking that is style, freeking funny as shit, they look like dickheads, I used to be like this years ago. i was such a prick...


I mostly buy generic brand shit tbh people still compliment me so its fine to be a cheapcel it seems. I do have some ralph lauren shit but i feel like a cunt when wearing it tbh


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 11, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> I mostly buy generic brand shit tbh people still compliment me so its fine to be a cheapcel it seems. I do have some ralph lauren ship but i feel like a cunt when wearing it tbh



Yeah i used to be that guy in the early stages trying to find my style, i started in 2016 buying new stuff my wardope was clothes that bought for me when i went to highscool, needed a massive overhaul, I wanted brands because i never had an of them, i always had sense of style i found my own style now, but i cant even wear brands anymore i feel so stupid wearing it and just try hard...


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 11, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> Yeah i used to be that guy in the early stages trying to find my style, i started in 2016 buying new stuff my wardope was clothes that bought for me when i went to highscool, needed a massive overhaul, I wanted brands because i never had an of them, i always had sense of style i found my own style now, but i cant even wear brands anymore i feel so stupid wearing it and just try hard...


Honeslty if you dont have mong combos and you look decent facially then you can pull off most shit and still look good


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 11, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Honeslty if you dont have mong combos and you look decent facially then you can pull off most shit and still look good



Oh dont worry, I can pull it off, i just dont like it no more, i spend over 900 or so pounds on Armani,CK,Pierre bla bla bla i dont even wear it.


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 11, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> Oh dont worry, I can pull it off, i just dont like it no more, i spend over 900 or so pounds on Armani,CK,Pierre bla bla bla i dont even wear it.


How do you get the money


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 11, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> Oh dont worry, I can pull it off, i just dont like it no more, i spend over 900 or so pounds on Armani,CK,Pierre bla bla bla i dont even wear it.


Good luck selling it 
You could've bought a sick watch to flex with tbh


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 11, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Good luck selling it
> You could've bought a sick watch to flex with tbh


Eh watches arent that much, Ik most are 200-500e. I have a calvin klein one for 200euro


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 11, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> How do you get the money



I wake up, hit the block gotta hustle


TurboAutist45 said:


> Good luck selling it
> You could've bought a sick watch to flex with tbh



Not trying to sell it mi might just give it away. i dont need it


----------



## Phad (Feb 11, 2019)

I saw the shirt and scrolled right down. Fatman watch tmf and alpha m for the fashion advice.


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 11, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> How do you get the money





FatmanO said:


> Eh watches arent that much, Ik most are 200-500e. I have a calvin klein one for 200euro


Watches come in anywhere for 1 euro to several 100k boyo


Sizzurp said:


> I wake up, hit the block gotta hustle
> 
> 
> Not trying to sell it mi might just give it away. i dont need it


Give it to Un


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 11, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> I wake up, hit the block gotta hustle
> 
> 
> Not trying to sell it mi might just give it away. i dont need it


You sell drugs?


Phad said:


> I saw the shirt and scrolled right down. Fatman watch tmf and alpha m for the fashion advice.


Kk ty


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 11, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Watches come in anywhere for 1 euro to several 100k boyo
> 
> Give it to Un


 who?


FatmanO said:


> You sell drugs?
> 
> Kk ty



No lol, was just a joke, nah i just got money to spend sometimes


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 11, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> who?
> 
> 
> No lol, was just a joke, nah i just got money to spend sometimes


Charity lol


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 11, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Charity lol


Good point, Might do that you know.. None of my relatives wear the same size anyway.


----------



## DarknLost (Feb 11, 2019)

stop ordering from wish.com/10


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 11, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> stop ordering from wish.com/10


This was actually from UK brand shop lmao


----------



## adrianolm (Feb 11, 2019)

COPE. Big brand logos Look So awful. Same with that print on the t shirt in the 1st pic. Best way to dress is plain top (tshirt, turtleneck, crewneck, swerater, basically anything but hoodies) And jeans or black pants


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 11, 2019)

adrianolm said:


> COPE. Big brand logos Look So awful. Same with that print on the t shirt in the 1st pic. Best way to dress is plain top (tshirt, turtleneck, crewneck, swerater, basically anything but hoodies) And jeans or black pants


Most of that I already wear tho. What do you think bout jacket? I still think its a pretty good shirt imo


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Feb 11, 2019)

cloth copers, wear nameless brand that FITS you the best. 10 dollars walmart black tshirt that fits perfect > 50 dollars *insert overpriced brand* one


----------



## adrianolm (Feb 11, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Most of that I already wear tho. What do you think bout jacket? I still think its a pretty good shirt imo


I dont Wear jackets besides my ugly winter jacket. The thing is, at least where i live, that showing off brand logos is supposed to show off wealth And adidas is not anything impressive And everyone can afford it here. I would need to wear brands like YSL, Gucci or some shit to Look rich. Basically all these CK adidas And shit are for plebs here And additionally they are ugly So Its better to go for plain unless you are uber rich And can afford the top high-end brands


----------



## Autist (Feb 11, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> CK is okay, some people just buy only brands thinking that is style, freeking funny as shit, they look like dickheads, I used to be like this years ago. i was such a prick...


Cope with designer you not only mog but you mog mog mog


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 11, 2019)

Autist said:


> Cope with designer you not only mog but you mog mog mog
> View attachment 19971



Yeah ur right, mr mog mog knows all i need to ask him where i got those shades so i can go poonani hunting


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Feb 12, 2019)

adrianolm said:


> COPE. Big brand logos Look So awful. Same with that print on the t shirt in the 1st pic. Best way to dress is plain top (tshirt, turtleneck, crewneck, swerater, basically anything but hoodies) And jeans or black pants


hoodies look really good if you have a good frame and are jacked + tall


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 12, 2019)

dotacel said:


> hoodies look really good if you have a good frame and are jacked + tall


I only have one of those lol


----------



## bolgin (Feb 12, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> I only have one of those lol



which one


----------



## androidcel (Feb 12, 2019)

Do you slay now?


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 12, 2019)

bolgin said:


> which one


Height in Slovenia, but that about it. 
Im getting to a decent frame tho just takes time. Compared to non lifter I have a good frame but to lifters its nothing much 

I definitly do look better than some gym goers in my gym imo,but atleast they workout


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Feb 12, 2019)

I think simple dark colored clothes without any patterns on them would be fine for you


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 12, 2019)

androidcel said:


> Do you slay now?


Ill send you my girl matches, but I dont message them. I told in another post Im focusing on youtube and gym, having a LTR now is too time consuming for me especially as finals are coming up


Lifewasted said:


> I think simple dark colored clothes without any patterns on them would be fine for you


I have those tho already


----------



## bolgin (Feb 12, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Height in Slovenia, but that about it.
> Im getting to a decent frame tho just takes time. Compared to non lifter I have a good frame but to lifters its nothing much
> 
> I definitly do look better than some gym goers in my gym imo,but atleast they workout



go for roid 

im looking into it for now, as soon as i find a source that ships to the europe, i will send u a link


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 12, 2019)

bolgin said:


> go for roid
> 
> im looking into it for now, as soon as i find a source that ships to the europe, i will send u a link


You can send me a link, but Im not using it before 24. Especially due to my history of family balding and just health issues, Im not going that low to roid imo. Will roid when lifting for +4-5 years


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Feb 12, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> having a LTR now is too time consuming for me especially as finals are coming up


truth tbh


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 12, 2019)

dotacel said:


> truth tbh


time to cheat on both your finals and your gf


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Feb 12, 2019)

that eye area fucks u up so bad u might as well go for depresso look wear u where edgy dark stuff
also grow out ur hair


----------



## bolgin (Feb 12, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> that eye area fucks u up so bad u might as well go for depresso look wear u where edgy dark stuff
> also grow out ur hair



he needs canthopexy


----------



## Nibba (Feb 12, 2019)

I actually like the jacket in the first one. Personally it wouldn't suit me but I like it on you.

I mostly just buy off brand shit at Walmart and it actually looks good. On a good body everything looks good


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 12, 2019)

bolgin said:


> he needs canthopexy


Nah imo I need bottom lip but its not over for me 


ZyzzReincarnate said:


> that eye area fucks u up so bad u might as well go for depresso look wear u where edgy dark stuff
> also grow out ur hair


Yes I ussaly just get messy curly hair imo so its not that good, I like shorter but I will keep longer if thats better


Nibba said:


> I actually like the jacket in the first one. Personally it wouldn't suit me but I like it on you.
> 
> I mostly just buy off brand shit at Walmart and it actually looks good. On a good body everything looks good


Except my little pony shirts that shit looks retarded on a good body even


----------



## bolgin (Feb 12, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Nah imo I need bottom lip but its not over for me
> 
> Yes I ussaly just get messy curly hair imo so its not that good, I like shorter but I will keep longer if thats better
> 
> Except my little pony shirts that shit looks retarded on a good body even



im saying you since 2 months, you need C-A-N-T-H-O-P-E-X-Y

we both need it.


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 12, 2019)

bolgin said:


> im saying you since 2 months, you need C-A-N-T-H-O-P-E-X-Y
> 
> we both need it.


No, you don't NEED it. It would help if you are looking for girls that you cannot attract, but you don't actually NEED it. You only need to die (in its sense, nothing lasts forever) 

At the moment I don't think I NEED to date 6.5 IRL's out of 10. Also canthopexy could make other issues. 

Inb4 cope


----------



## fobos (Feb 12, 2019)

Shirts with prints are a no


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 12, 2019)

fobos said:


> Shirts with prints are a no


No love for printed graphic tees 

I love the jacket tho atleast


----------



## Wincel (Feb 12, 2019)

are ya fuckin gay?


----------



## JellyBelly (Feb 12, 2019)

Real human bean


----------



## nattycel (Feb 12, 2019)

Go for a plain polo shirt with black jacket style, that will look better on you I think.


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 12, 2019)

JellyBelly said:


> Real human bean


Explain


----------



## JellyBelly (Feb 12, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Explain


You reminded me of this guy.


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 12, 2019)

JellyBelly said:


> You reminded me of this guy.
> 
> View attachment 20100


Oh lol thats a nice jacket tho


nattycel said:


> Go for a plain polo shirt with black jacket style, that will look better on you I think.


I have tons of black shirts like brands, trying to try something new with white jacket combo im


Wincel said:


> View attachment 20099
> 
> are ya fuckin gay?


its a good jacket ngl


----------



## nattycel (Feb 12, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Oh lol thats a nice jacket tho
> 
> *I have tons of black shirts like brands, trying to try something new with white jacket combo im*
> 
> its a good jacket ngl


Oh ok but large art and logos on shirts and jackets don't look good man


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 12, 2019)

nattycel said:


> Oh ok but large art and logos on shirts and jackets don't look good man


Yeh on shirts not really, on jackets its unique imo.


----------



## Kenma (Feb 12, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Ok, so I decided to improve in other areas such as not face, so I hopefully choose this nice combo. I certainly like it. I call this combo the ''Inner Animal''
> 
> Definitly better than me wearing hoodies to hide my belly fat imo
> 
> ...



Is that denim


----------



## Phad (Feb 12, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Yeh on shirts not really, on jackets its unique imo.


Fatman it doesn’t, it makes u look tryhard and seem like a kid. Ur bout to be in college, plain minimalistic styles would suit u best


----------



## Wool (Feb 12, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Ok, so I decided to improve in other areas such as not face, so I hopefully choose this nice combo. I certainly like it. I call this combo the ''Inner Animal''
> 
> Definitly better than me wearing hoodies to hide my belly fat imo
> 
> ...



bit of the old cope. but nice clothes tbh


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 12, 2019)

Kenma said:


> Is that denim


Its a brand that bassicly doesent exist anymore. Googled it and their site is closed


Phad said:


> Fatman it doesn’t, it makes u look tryhard and seem like a kid. Ur bout to be in college, plain minimalistic styles would suit u best


I see. Imma keep it simple, Ill keep this one in a collection tho as it was still 30 pounds. Will get in use tho


----------



## Kenma (Feb 12, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Its a brand that bassicly doesent exist anymore. Googled it and their site is closed
> 
> I see. Imma keep it simple, Ill keep this one in a collection tho as it was still 30 pounds. Will get in use tho


I'd usually disapprove of the white jacket. 
But just go ahead and wear it.
You look good in it.
Besides you're still young.
Try on different clothe/hair styles as much as you can.
Because when you become oldcel you're going to be sorry you didn't when you were younger.


----------



## shibo (Feb 12, 2019)

@FatmanO this reminded me of u


----------



## rockndogs (Feb 12, 2019)

I think dark - grey clothes without any stamps-prints-impress-etc will suit you better. Besides, do you do this poses like in the 5th photo irl? If you do, don't.


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 12, 2019)

shibo said:


> @FatmanO this reminded me of u



What the fuck its over for small lips cels


----------



## fobos (Feb 12, 2019)

JellyBelly said:


> You reminded me of this guy.
> 
> View attachment 20100


Holy shit I just watched this movie


----------



## RustyNail (Feb 12, 2019)

What kindnof brand? They seem quite expensive


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 12, 2019)

Kenma said:


> I'd usually disapprove of the white jacket.
> But just go ahead and wear it.
> You look good in it.
> Besides you're still young.
> ...



Im just gonna go with ''IDC what others think of me and wear it cause I like it''

Whats the worst that could happen? 


fobos said:


> Holy shit I just watched this movie


Im watching it rn


RustyNail said:


> What kindnof brand? They seem quite expensive


Few of them are not avialable, litteraly the site deosent exist anymore. I think for shirt its called Devin which is down. For jacket I have to check but I got it for 30pounds, original was 80 pounds I think


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 12, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Im just gonna go with ''IDC what others think of me and wear it cause I like it''
> 
> Whats the worst that could happen?
> 
> ...


just levimaxx and tom hilfigermaxx bro


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 12, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> just levimaxx and tom hilfigermaxx bro


Yeh Im calvin klein and Levi's (one shirt) maxxing. Still like it even If I wont wear it, makes me feel unique.


----------



## kobecel (Feb 12, 2019)

That first outfit looks gay AF


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 12, 2019)

kobecel said:


> That first outfit looks gay AF


It also looks expensive imo


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 12, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> It also looks expensive imo


do you have a leather jacket?


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 12, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> do you have a leather jacket?


I have this jacket and the white one. All other were from when I was fat imo and I had no style back then


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 12, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> I have this jacket and the white one. All other were from when I was fat imo and I had no style back then


buy a leather one, and a denim oldschool one


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 12, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> buy a leather one, and a denim oldschool one


Might just wait and see how I will look bodywise (higher bodyfat or lower, because right now in past year its flacuating. 

Also I found out with a black shirt it fits way better


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 12, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Might just wait and see how I will look bodywise (higher bodyfat or lower, because right now in past year its flacuating.
> 
> Also I found out with a black shirt it fits way better



ugh make sure the shirt matches your shoe color


----------



## androidcel (Feb 12, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Might just wait and see how I will look bodywise (higher bodyfat or lower, because right now in past year its flacuating.
> 
> Also I found out with a black shirt it fits way better



I caged for second pic for some reason, but jacket looks decent anyways


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 12, 2019)

androidcel said:


> I caged for second pic for some reason, but jacket looks decent anyways


how so?


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 12, 2019)

androidcel said:


> I caged for second pic for some reason, but jacket looks decent anyways





HailToTheKing said:


> how so?


I think its the weird lip pose Imo


----------



## androidcel (Feb 12, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> I think its the weird lip pose Imo


Yes, mainly because your weird facial expression in that pic


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Feb 13, 2019)

Gay enough


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Feb 13, 2019)

badromance said:


> why would you buy clothes now ?


Why not, nigchild? Does he still need to put on more weight?


----------



## mojopin (Feb 13, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> Yeah i used to be that guy in the early stages trying to find my style, i started in 2016 buying new stuff my wardope was clothes that bought for me when i went to highscool, needed a massive overhaul, I wanted brands because i never had an of them, i always had sense of style i found my own style now, but i cant even wear brands anymore i feel so stupid wearing it and just try hard...


This pretty much describes me. You get to the point where you just roll your eyes at the latest Yeezy’s. Utter cringe how everyone dresses the same thinking they’re cool


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 13, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> Why not, nigchild? Does he still need to put on more weight?


Idk do i


----------



## Coping (Feb 13, 2019)

Looks pretty good tbh but there can’t be any words on the shirt or the flowers on the back otherwise it looks good, reminder tho you will never fashion mog this


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Feb 13, 2019)

the open shirts suit you, accentuate your shoulders (we have similar frames and it works for me, too, although you're a bit buffer than me because I haven't worked out in a while)


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Feb 13, 2019)

mojopin said:


> This pretty much describes me. You get to the point where you just roll your eyes at the latest Yeezy’s. Utter cringe how everyone dresses the same thinking they’re cool


Nigclothes. Just wear plain or classy stuff. Only people wearing Yeezy, Jordan, etc. are nignogs and whites/non-blacks that want to be like them (arguably, a lot of people now).


----------



## mojopin (Feb 13, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> Nigclothes. Just wear plain or classy stuff. Only people wearing Yeezy, Jordan, etc. are nignogs and whites/non-blacks that want to be like them (arguably, a lot of people now).


People of high status wear nice overcoats and boots anyways. Most designer brands nowadays are marketed towards the lower class


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Feb 13, 2019)

mojopin said:


> People of high status wear nice overcoats and boots anyways. Most designer brands nowadays are marketed towards the lower class


Yes, because lower class are indoctrinated to buy these things to feel of higher value.


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 13, 2019)

Coping said:


> Looks pretty good tbh but there can’t be any words on the shirt or the flowers on the back otherwise it looks good, reminder tho you will never fashion mog this
> View attachment 20318


brutal fashion pill


mojopin said:


> People of high status wear nice overcoats and boots anyways. Most designer brands nowadays are marketed towards the lower class
> View attachment 20319


Yeh but you ussaly wont come to school with good shoes imo


----------



## mojopin (Feb 13, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> brutal fashion pill
> 
> Yeh but you ussaly wont come to school with good shoes imo


In England you wear uniform so people actually make an effort when they get to wear normal clothes


----------



## xz90 (Feb 18, 2019)

looking good


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 18, 2019)

xz90 said:


> looking good


Ty bro appreciated, I ussaly wear the sweatshirt look tho


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 18, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Im watching it rn


I watched it a couple of weeks ago for the first time. The jacket looks nice on you.


----------



## Esteban (Feb 21, 2019)

Absolutely 0 chance to slay with the first outfit wtf is that lmao.


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 21, 2019)

Esteban said:


> Absolutely 0 chance to slay with the first outfit wtf is that lmao.


Indeed that shit is too exaggerated and that big logo on the front and back lmfao. You dont even go like this to a date, going out with this casually is cringe asf.


----------



## Soontm (Feb 21, 2019)

In the time of instagram how is it possible to dress that cringy.


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 21, 2019)

Soontm said:


> In the time of instagram how is it possible to dress that cringy.


You tell me, but I dont dress like that


Esteban said:


> Absolutely 0 chance to slay with the first outfit wtf is that lmao.


What should I wear


----------



## Bluepill (Feb 21, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> You tell me, but I dont dress like that
> 
> What should I wear


The prints are goofy imo. The white jacket is too flashy. I would try muted colors if I were you.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Feb 21, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> just levimaxx and tom hilfigermaxx bro


lacoste >>> levis in terms of semi cheap quality brands ngl


----------

